# the tallest kohn pedersen fox buildings



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

source

pingan international shenzhen









lotte world tower









chow tai fook









shanghai wfc









icc hong kong









chongqing international commerce center









forum 66









northeast asia trade tower









wheelock square









311 south wacker









plaza 66









hudson yards









jingan kerry









marina bay









one raffles quay









jr central towers nagoya









roppongi hills









first world towers incheon









tour first









heron tower









gt international tower









dz bank westend strasse









samsung seocho seoul









hysan place hong kong









rbc toronto









745 seventh avenue









china central place









abu dhabi investment authority









dongbu finance building seoul









10 upper bank street









espirito santo miami


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

what is kohn pederson fox buildings????


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^:doh:Buildings designed by Kohn Pederson Fox architects.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
thank you for remembering....my friend tim1807...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Chow Tai Fook Guangzhou
Ping An
HK ICC
SWFC
Tour First
Dongbu


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

tim1807 said:


> ^^:doh:Buildings designed by Kohn Pederson Fox architects.


oooo.... :lol:
i choose marina bay....


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

ICC Hong Kong and Seoul Lotte Tower for me :cheers:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

All towers except Kerry Center, JR Central Towers , First World Towers Incheon.


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

You have not included Worli oasis tower (Mumbai) in your list hno:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That's a very impressive list. KPF rules. :cheers:

my fav's:
pingan international shenzhen, shanghai wfc, icc hong kong, heron tower and northeast asia trade tower.


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Chow Tai Fook
World Financial Center 
International Commerce Centre Hong Kong


----------



## BeLogical (Feb 25, 2013)

America sure does produce some nice architectural firms.


----------



## gundust (Nov 6, 2004)

You also forgot the Ritz-Carlton Hotel and Residence in Toronto


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Every tower except Jing An Kerry Centre..


----------

